# Slime Mold ID



## djone2 (Mar 8, 2012)

I had a slow clump of slime mold that took over the whole front glass and I was just going to let it run its course. This morning , though, I woke up and found this at the end of the slime mold. Is this normal? Should I evacuate my pums ASAP? Parameters are normal. Tank is at 72 and humidity is at ~80f. Thanks!


----------



## djone2 (Mar 8, 2012)

Bump... Anyone know what these little grains are?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

its sporulating. No worries. Cool slime mold


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

I've had that species before. If you don't want it, wipe it off with a paper towel. Otherwise just watch it do its thing.


----------

